# Kioti CS2210 Mid-Mower Issue



## rancherdan143 (Apr 3, 2021)

I was mowing and hit a hidden loose root and as I drove forward noticed this piece of metal sticking out. The mower still seemed to keep functioning but I wasn't sure what this was or its purpose. Any insights would be appreciated, it looks like I can unbolt in the corner but I am deciding if I need to remove the mower entirely or if this is an ancillary piece. Any help is appreciated. Mower type is SBM2410.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It looks like a piece of the inside shroud around the blades. I would definitely take the mower off and have a look.


----------



## rancherdan143 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you for the response I went back out there to look and noticed its the piece covering the front lip cover. The metal housing has this piece in the front I am not sure why but looks like more of a bumper of sorts. I will likely take off but think I may have lucked out.


----------

